
Qualcomm's 60GHz Wi-Fi 10+ Gbps network & wire-equivalent latency 802.11ay - richardboegli
https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2018/10/16/qualcomm-dramatically-extends-wi-fi-experiences-5g-era-60ghz-80211ay
======
alex_steinberg
Sounds promising from bandwidth perspective, but I think the use will be
restricted as this frequency has very low penetration through walls and
obstacles. It would require a huge number of APs to cover an entire office,
just as no home user would understand the low coverage.

